# Horse rug hanging any inventions?



## pipstar (28 November 2010)

Hi

Any one got any great ideas/inventions for hanging up rugs and not using a lot of space?

x


----------



## kazhar (28 November 2010)

we used to thread some thick rope through a long piece of drainpipe and fix to two tie rings along side one of the stable walls. worked great and never had a problem. prob not so good if you have a horse that likes to pull them off but mine never touched them. just make sure any straps are tucked away so no legs can get tangled etc.


----------



## samstar (28 November 2010)

I hang them on rope on wall of tack room, wet rugs I hang in stable to dry, mind you my 2 are out 24/7


----------



## Ali2 (28 November 2010)

Lady on my yard has giant coat hanger things for her rugs - don't take up much space at all.  Not sure where she got them though :S


----------



## Scoundrel (29 November 2010)

Before we got the 5 arm rug hanger thing we used to used a rope and pulley attached to the ceiling (get them at b&q for a couple of quid) then just put a clip on the end of the rope and attach to d rings and hoist it up. fantastic!


----------



## ThePony (29 November 2010)

Strip of 2 by 4 nailed to the wall, long nails banged in along the strip of wood - bingo, cheap but working rug hanger! Not posh but it does work!


----------



## el_Snowflakes (29 November 2010)

we just hang our over the hay/straw bales or over the side of the stable, but then i suppose it depends on the design of your stables.


----------



## only_me (29 November 2010)

I have two tie up rings in my covered bit, and I attached a long lead rein between them and I put rugs over that 

or we also have long lines of rope Which are threaded through drain pipes and secured to walls, rugs are over that


----------



## marinitagsd (29 November 2010)

My hubby screwed a showjump pole to the inside of the stable down one side, its fantastic for hanging rugs on!


----------



## Luci07 (29 November 2010)

did have access to the rug room when in the main yard but now I am in the barn, day to day rugs go over a rail outside his stable, wet rugs go over the bales of bedding/tractor/hay to dry off.

Rugs are NEVER left inside his stable. He sees that as an open invitation to trash them IMMEDIATELY! Can't even leave a rug inside his stable when tacking up as he will paw it..blooming animal!


----------



## LucyPriory (29 November 2010)

marinitagsd said:



			My hubby screwed a showjump pole to the inside of the stable down one side, its fantastic for hanging rugs on!
		
Click to expand...

Broom handle tied with length of baler twine at each end to where ever you can find a suitable spot.


----------



## pipstar (29 November 2010)

ooooowwwwww great ideas guys, I will see what I can come up with tomorrow morning.

thanks


x


----------



## maybedaisy (16 December 2010)

With wet rugs I have two metal curtain pole fixed parallel to each other in the roof of the feed roon. I then have old broom handles with a hook in the end and at the side. The fillet string ring goes through the side hook and the top hook holds the rug on the poles.


----------



## Crazy Friesian (16 December 2010)

A 5 arm saddle rack of the pole variety, turned sideways and screwed onto wall. Can hang many rugs vertically on each of the poles. I have 1 at the end of my feed room. Doesnt take up much space. If you can get a little more head height then the rugs shouldn't drag on floor. A few of mine do but then the rugs are 7ft.


----------



## missyme10 (16 December 2010)

Scaffold poles and 90 degree joints.
Screw the 90 degree joints to a wall with the pole in between. Absolutely rock solid if put up right, holds loads of rugs and if you've a horse like mine who likes pulling rug rails down, they'll meet their match  x


----------



## Aoibhin (16 December 2010)

ive got an old cot base, removed every other slat & its fitted into the corner of feed room, keeps all the rugs tidy & hug in sets (SWA's T/O's,Stable's,under's & Ambi's T/O's,Unders)
if wet they get hung over the rafters to dry (rafters of feed shed is only just 6ft so easy to reach)

the rest of the cot is in field, legs buried into ground & filled with Hay (works a treat)


----------



## NOISYGIRL (16 December 2010)

pipstar said:



			Hi

Any one got any great ideas/inventions for hanging up rugs and not using a lot of space?

x
		
Click to expand...


I put 2 lead ropes together and tied them from my hay rack to a tie ring across the long side of my stable, I also have a rug rack


----------



## Carys (16 December 2010)

Dry rugs go over rug rail outside stable, wet ones I have 2" square mesh as a roof (with plastic sheet over to stop dust) to tack area as in an open barn, hook "T" at front of rug in one square & use good old baler twine to slip through other bit of front of rug to tie through another square - keeps it off floor & airs great overnight.


----------



## TS_ (16 December 2010)

I went for a cheapo option and used a long electric fence stake (the metal spike at the bottom got snapped off in the field) baller twine at either end and hung from the slats in the barn wall. Easy and cheap but effective.


----------

